# Mozart Piano piece played of R3 10/8/18 after Jazz



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Last night I popped out to the takeaway in my car and turned on the radio. R3 - uh jazz. But it ended soon and a piano piece started. I recognised it as Mozart straight away but could not identify.

I thought, as I pulled up outside the takeaway - I'll let it play out and find out the piece. As it played though a huge merc started reversing towards me. I hope he stops, I thought. Bloody idiot! He reversed into me and I had to turn off radio and get out to deal with it. 

"Try using your rear view mirror!" I said angrily to him.

"Sorry - the radar didnt make a beep like it usually does."

idiot - relies on his radar and doesnt check mirrors - dangerous driver.

Fortunately no damage.

So I never did find out what that Mozart piece was.

Was anyone listening between 6 and 7 last night?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Just before 7 on that evening radio 3 played the first movement of Mozarts Piano Sonata no 4 performed by Mitsuko Uchida.

Hope that helps.


----------

